# question on a check cord



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

when using a check cord, How do you contol your dog over corn stalks, cattails and other stuff that may get caught in the cord. Or don't you tak them to those places?


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

By using a stiff cord and keeping it short, no longer than 30'. Once you get out to 50' cc's, it's hard to keep them from tangling. Their main use is going to be in short fields like alfalfa or light cover. You want the dog off the cord and on the collar by the time you take him into the heavy stuff.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I actually have a little different situation than your typical puppy. My dog just turned 2 and has for some reason devloped the habit this yea of trying to work to far in front of me. So we went back to basics and worked up to the check cord. He is trying the same zig zag with the check cord on and he is driving me nuts cuz it is always getinng stuck on something.


----------



## bigbrad123 (Dec 22, 2005)

I changed from a regular rope check cord to a very light and stiff polypropolene (?) cord. It is the very light, stiff blue colored rope you can buy at your local hardware store. I bought mine at Fleet Farm and just added my own latch. It worked pretty well last weekend, even in the corn stalks. I have a 50ft cord, but I also have a 75lb lab pulling it around which helps pull it through the thicker stuff :beer:


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

This is where paying the $$ for an actual check cord will make sense. They are stiff. It will still be a pain but will handle much better than a regular rope.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

once you use the cord for a week or so you can get a 10 foot one on the dog and it will still think you can control it and therefore mind.

Dogs don't understand the length of the cord


----------

